# [vb6-bugfix]  Datei nicht gefunden: 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieframe



## bobi_ (1. November 2008)

Dieser Error tritt auf wenn man InternetExplorer 7 Installiert, und dann die microsoft internet controls verwenden möchte.





```
VISUAL BASIC 6 BUGFIX

================================================================
ERRORMSG:

GER: Datei nicht gefunden: 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieframe.dll\1'
EN:  File not found: 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieframe.dll\1'
=================================================================

Autor: bobi
```


----------



## ronaldh (3. November 2008)

Kann ich nicht reproduzieren, ich habe auch IE7 drauf, aber die DLL ist da (Windows XP). Arbeitest Du unter Vista? Ich glaube, da hatte ich auch mal ein ähnliches Problem.


----------



## Zvoni (3. November 2008)

Ausserdem bezweifel ich, dass irgendjemand so dumm ist, die im gezippten Anhang enthaltene Exe einfach so bei sich auszuführen.

Führe einen offiziellen Link zur MS-Homepage auf, wo ein Bugfix angeboten wird, dann ist das eine andere Sache.


----------



## bobi_ (4. November 2008)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> Ausserdem bezweifel ich, dass irgendjemand so dumm ist, die im gezippten Anhang enthaltene Exe einfach so bei sich auszuführen.
> 
> Führe einen offiziellen Link zur MS-Homepage auf, wo ein Bugfix angeboten wird, dann ist das eine andere Sache.



solltest du mich verdächtigen das die datei malware enthält überprüfe das doch bitte erst bevor du so ein sch... schreibst. danke.
(imports/connections/eingriffe in programem usw.)


> Kann ich nicht reproduzieren, ich habe auch IE7 drauf, aber die DLL ist da (Windows XP). Arbeitest Du unter Vista? Ich glaube, da hatte ich auch mal ein ähnliches Problem.



ne, benutzte windows xp. seitdem ich den internet explorer 7 installiert habe hatte ich dieses problem. (andere berichten von genau dem gleichen)


----------



## Zvoni (5. November 2008)

Ich verdächtige niemanden! Aber ich bin nicht so dumm, eine mir unbekannte EXE so mir nichts dir nichts auf meinem Rechner auszuführen. Dafür habe ich schon zu viel schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

Wie gesagt: Führe einen offiziellen MS-Link auf, oder falls du die EXE selbst erstellt hast, stelle den Quellcode hier rein, und alles ist eine saubere Sache.


----------



## bobi_ (5. November 2008)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> Ich verdächtige niemanden! Aber ich bin nicht so dumm, eine mir unbekannte EXE so mir nichts dir nichts auf meinem Rechner auszuführen. Dafür habe ich schon zu viel schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
> 
> Wie gesagt: Führe einen offiziellen MS-Link auf, oder falls du die EXE selbst erstellt hast, stelle den Quellcode hier rein, und alles ist eine saubere Sache.



das "by bobi" verät ja wohl da es von mir ist.

den sourcecode werde ich nicht "hier reinstellen"!


----------



## ronaldh (5. November 2008)

Ich muss Zvoni da recht geben, eine fremdes Programm lässt man nicht einfach so laufen. Verdacht hin oder her, aber so gut kennen wir Dich ja nun auch nicht...

Schließlich willst Du ja Hilfe, aber nur mit dieser Exe und ohne weitere Informationen wirst Du vermutlich nicht weiter kommen. Ich kann nur noch mal wieder holen, dass ich IE7 (auf einer Maschine auch IE8) laufen habe, und die VB-Controls arbeiten nach wie vor einwandfrei.


----------



## bobi_ (6. November 2008)

ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Ich muss Zvoni da recht geben, eine fremdes Programm lässt man nicht einfach so laufen. Verdacht hin oder her, aber so gut kennen wir Dich ja nun auch nicht...
> 
> Schließlich willst Du ja Hilfe, aber nur mit dieser Exe und ohne weitere Informationen wirst Du vermutlich nicht weiter kommen. Ich kann nur noch mal wieder holen, dass ich IE7 (auf einer Maschine auch IE8) laufen habe, und die VB-Controls arbeiten nach wie vor einwandfrei.



glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden.

diese exe ist ein bugfix. 

deshalb BRAUCHE ich keine hilfe, sondern GEBE hilfe.

wenn euch das besänftigt mach ich ein video wo ich das programm hier runterlade + ausführe + zeige was passiert


----------



## ronaldh (6. November 2008)

bobi_ hat gesagt.:


> glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden.
> 
> diese exe ist ein bugfix.
> 
> deshalb BRAUCHE ich keine hilfe, sondern GEBE hilfe.



Prima, aber das konnte man wirklich nicht so verstehen! Dass diese Exe ein Bugfix und nicht das Problem ist, geht aus Deinem Post nun wirklich mit keinem Wort hervor.

Da ich das Problem nicht habe (trotz IE7 seit Ewigkeiten, an IE6 kann ich mich kaum noch erinnern...), kann ich mit dem Bugfix leider nichts anfangen.

Aber wenn Du schon einen Bugfix für Leute, die das Problem möglicherweise auch haben, reinstellst, solltest Du natürlich auch sagen, was der Bugfix nun eigentlich genau macht. Denn ansonsten sind wir wieder beim Anfang, dass es sehr riskant ist, fremde Exe's auszuführen. Im Übrigen ist da auch ein Video nur begrenzt hilfreich, da es auch Videos gibt, die gefährlich sein können. 

Also warum beschreibst Du nicht einfach, was Dein Programm macht? 

Grüsse
ronaldh


----------



## bobi_ (6. November 2008)

ronaldh hat gesagt.:


> Prima, aber das konnte man wirklich nicht so verstehen! Dass diese Exe ein Bugfix und nicht das Problem ist, geht aus Deinem Post nun wirklich mit keinem Wort hervor.
> 
> Da ich das Problem nicht habe (trotz IE7 seit Ewigkeiten, an IE6 kann ich mich kaum noch erinnern...), kann ich mit dem Bugfix leider nichts anfangen.
> 
> ...



 wenn da [BUGFIX] dabei steht ist es woh lein bugfix.

was es macht? es sucht nach einem string in der regestry je nach dem ob er richtig / falsch ist fragt er ob es berrichtigt werden soll.


----------



## Zvoni (7. November 2008)

*seufz* Und warum stellst du hier nicht einfach rein, um welchen Reg-Schlüssel es sich handelt, wie er falsch sein kann, und wie der richtige Reg-Schlüssel lautet?

Dann kann jeder User selbst nachschauen, ob dieses Problem bei ihm auch vorkommt, und wenn der User dann den Fehler korrigiert, dann macht er das mit der Gewissheit, dass kein unbekannter Code etwas unbekanntes macht.

Dann hätten wir diese ganze absolut überflüssige Diskussion längst erledigt.


----------

